# info needed on scorpling care



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

My a.bicolor has just given birth to a load of scorplings and I need to know how to look after them, how long will they stay on her back? Do i have to feed them or the mother?

Thanks


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Leave them with mum until they climb off back good luck with them


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

do they not need feeding? even the mother? and how long will they stay on her back?


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

The female should be fed as much as she can eat to restore the nutrients used in producing the young.
She may need more water than the very tiny usual bit. Make sure to remove any uneaten crix as they would attack and kill the young.

They should come down the mom's back after about 2 weeks, shortly after molting, you will definitely notice it.

New born apoikogenik scorps are full of yolk so they absorb nutrients from their bodies.

Katoikogenic scorps show a proboscis (like a little tube or a trunk) whis is used by the mom to feed the embryos in her body.

Dont worry, they are feeding, we just can't see it.
Leave them with the mom until they leave her completely, it might take up to 3/4 weeks

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

you've got an Andro 
i envy you mate


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

and don't even think about feeding.
the mum won't want anything.. she'll just get mega defensive and might drop the babies before their time by accident.
when they do drop, wait for a molt and try headcrushed big crix or the little tiny crickets


----------

